# Wipr sur iPhone, utile ?



## mukuroh (29 Décembre 2020)

Salut, j'ai récemment acheté Wipr sur Mac et je voulais vous demander si l'application était utile sur iPhone et si ça changeait beaucoup. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

mukuroh a dit:


> Salut, j'ai récemment acheté Wipr sur Mac et je voulais vous demander si l'application était utile sur iPhone et si ça changeait beaucoup. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


J'ai aussi cette application sur mon Mac , mais je ne trouve pas le besoin de l'avoir sur l'iPhone .
J'utilise AdGuard sur l'iPhone


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2020)

Hello,
Perso je l'ai aussi sur iPhone et j'en suis content !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> Perso je l'ai aussi sur iPhone et j'en suis content !


Je vais donc essayer , pour le tarif inutile de s'en priver


----------



## mukuroh (29 Décembre 2020)

Adguard et Wipr fonctionnent tous les deux très bien ? Genre on a aucun pop-up en utilisant Safari ? Parce que je vous avoue que je n'ai aucun des deux et éviter les pop-up me changerait la vie mdr


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2020)

Les pop up ça fait longtemps que Safari les bloque sans bloqueurs de pub...


----------



## mukuroh (29 Décembre 2020)

Ah bah moi non, quand je suis sur un site et que je clique sur un truc, ça me renvoie souvent de force vers une autre page que je suis obligé de fermer


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2020)

On ne surf pas que les mêmes sites alors !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

mukuroh a dit:


> Adguard


Adguard est a essayer 
a vous de tester


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2021)

Wipr installé sur l'i'Phone 
il fait son job


----------



## eckri (8 Janvier 2021)

J'ai aucun des 2 sur iPhone
lequel est le meilleur ?
J'aimerai virer les  : GDPR , accepter les cookies, accepter les notifications , un truc du genre_ lache moi la grappe pour toujours _

est ce que la difference de prix est justifiée ?  je suis pas a 10 euros pres pour avoir la paix

et 1Blocker ?

merci


----------

